# Zwergwels / Katzenwels



## Matzl (17. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!

Hab da ein bzw. ca. 50 Probleme.

Ich arbeite in einem Hotel und wir haben auch einen Teich um den ich mich nebenbei kümmere dort der üppig bewachsen ist über sowie unter Wasser.

Irgendjemand fand es wohl lustig seine Zwergwelse an uns zu vererben und keiner hats gemerkt bis ich gestern ca. 50-60 kleine ca. 3 cm lange Welse gesehen hab.

Keiner will sie im Teich haben also wie krieg ich die wieder raus.

Keschern geht nicht da alles mit __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Seerosen verwachsen ist.

Reuse liegt seit gestern drin mit einem kleinen Stück Fisch als Köder drin. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Habt ihr Vorschläge?

PS: Von den Großen die auch irgendwo sein müssen haben wir bisher keinen gesehen.

mfg


----------



## Beeee (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Hallo Matzl,
hau ein stück Knoblauch in die reuse... bei mir sind die Fische auch nich auf die Reuse reingefallen bis der Knoblauch sie verführt hat. Hatte dann in kurzer zeit welche drinne, einfach Knoblauch zerdrücken und rein in die Reuse.
Grüße Beeee


----------



## Stephan D (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Hallo ,

Wasser raus , Teich gleichzeitig grundreinigen , dabei die Fische einsammeln . Sonst keine Chance da es ansonsten keine Alternative zur kompletten Befreiung gibt .

Warum stören sie denn ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Matzl (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Auslassen is schwierig da ca. 100000 Liter und erst im Frühling gereinigt worden.

Die Fische sollten raus weil sie sich vermehren dass die hälfte reichen würde und alles fressen was in Ihr Maul passt.

mfg


----------



## Armatus (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Sind denn Fische wie z.B Koi drin, die geschützt werden sollen? Wenn nicht, ist __ Hecht immer gut.


----------



## Matzl (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Nein sind keine drin. 

Nur wird das der __ Hecht nicht lange mitmachen, denn die Welse haben wirklich nette Stacheln an den Brustflossen und an der Rückenflosse.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Hi Matzl,

mal eine Horde Kumpels zum nächtlichen Katzenfischangeln einladen (obwohl, wird nachts ja langsam kalt)

MfG frank


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Angeln hätt ich auch mal so gesagt ;-)


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> (obwohl, wird nachts ja langsam kalt)



Na, da kennt Mann doch Mittel und Wege


----------



## Zander35 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

3 cm große Fische ANGELN ??!!
Würde da eher eine Fischsenke nehmen. Als Köder kann man bei den Viechern wohl fast alles nehmen .

Ansonsten: Würde sich ein europäischer __ Waller (Silurus glanis) als natürlicher Feind anbieten ?? Ist ne Frage keine Feststellung.


----------



## Matzl (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

So nach vier Stunden keschern hab ich ca. 40 Stück draussen.

Will jemand welche haben??????


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

   neeeeee lass mal gut sein   

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Matzl (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Nach den letzten fischfreien Kescherstunden gehen mir so langsam die Ideen aus wie ich die kleinen "Plagegeister" raus kriegen soll. 

Hat wer eine Idee?

mfg


----------



## canis (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

Es wurde zwar schon weiter vorne im Thread gesagt, aber die Antwort ist leider richtig...:

Ohne das Wasser komplett abzulassen, wird es fast unmöglich sein, den Bestand restlos zu entfernen. Mit allen anderen gängigen Methoden (Kescher, Reusen, Angeln, etc.) wird man zwar einige rausbekommen und den Bestand auch dezimieren können, aber je weniger Fische es hat, desto ineffizienter sind diese Methoden. Die letzten Fische erwischt man damit kaum mehr.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*



Matzl schrieb:


> Nach den letzten fischfreien Kescherstunden gehen mir so langsam die Ideen aus wie ich die kleinen "Plagegeister" raus kriegen soll.
> 
> Hat wer eine Idee?
> 
> mfg




Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sind keine geschonten Fische drin. Dann würde ich 2 grössere __ Barsche (15-25cm) oder einen __ Hecht von 20-30cm einsetzen. Noch besser wären ein Hecht und ein __ Barsch damit die nicht noch neuen Nachwuchs reinbringen .

Das der Zwergwels Stacheln hat, dürfte den Barsch bzw. Hecht nicht großartig stören da unsere einheimischen Arten wie z.B. Flussbarsch, __ Zander, __ Kaulbarsch, usw. auch alle Stacheln haben unbd das nicht zu wenig und trotzdem gefressen werden von anderen Raubfischen wie z.B Hecht und Barsch.


----------



## francis89 (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*

fische sie mit strom ab !


----------



## muh.gp (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*



francis89 schrieb:


> fische sie mit strom ab !




Das heißt, die Fische kommen auf den elektrischen Stuhl, äh in den elektrischen Teich? 

Ist das ironisch gemeint oder kommt Dynamit als nächster Vorschlag?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergwels /  Katzenwels*



francis89 schrieb:


> fische sie mit strom ab !



Hi,

so einfach ist das aber auch nicht. Nicht nur wegen dem ganzen bürokratischen Mist der damit zusammenhängt bis man ne Erlaubnis dafür hat, sondern auch, weil es bei der Teichgröße ohne Boot net geht Der Wirkbereich des elektrische Feld in dem die Fische betäubt werden ist ja nicht so groß und um alle Ameiurus zu erwischen müßte mehrfach der ganze Teichgrund abgegrast werden (bei starker Bepflanzung mit __ Hornkraut auch alles andere als übersichtlich, betäubte Kleinstexemplare können im Dickicht stecken bleiben und folglich übersehen werden - und später die nächste Generation gründen

MfG Frank


----------

